# "Poisoned Chalice" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*As previously revealed in last month's winner's thread: HENCEFORTH, THE RESULTS OF ALL POLLS WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL THEY HAVE OFFICIALLY CLOSED.*

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on March** 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 17, 2016)

I was so impressed with the many ways this prompt was used.. The creativity of the fabulous poets at WF is second to none!


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 25, 2016)

few hours left to vote- so VOTE  

I found two of the poems to be quite intense, filled with anger, loss and pain. Both deserve to be best poem. They were simply outstanding... 

*"Beneath the Sacristy Carpet"* by Chester's Daughter

*Child of Mourning"* by Anonymous

Both of these Gems were powerful and moving- good job, I applaud you both..

This is not to say that the others weren't good- they were,quite good as a matter of fact but these two shined.....


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 25, 2016)

double post

VOTE  VOTE  VOTE


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 25, 2016)

rcallaci said:


> few hours left to vote- so VOTE
> 
> I found two of the poems to be quite intense, filled with anger, loss and pain. Both deserve to be best poem. They were simply outstanding...
> 
> ...



Yours was pretty damned good too Bob. I feel that the general quality of the poems has gone up a notch over the past few months.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 25, 2016)

Well done, everyone...Both those who entered and those who voted.


----------

